# Inexpensive DIY breeding cages? Any ideas?



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am looking into purchasing a few more birds for breeding and would really like to make my own breeding cages. But before I fail miserably I would like to hear from someone who has actually done it and get some ideas (maybe some how-to's) so that I don't mess up and waste my money! The simpler the better!! lol Thanks bunches!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you have an idea of what you will use for wire, and the sizes of the cages? I have always built my breeder cages and can tell you a few things that can save time and blisters from cutting wire.


----------



## Shadow10 (Apr 3, 2010)

Im also starting to breed my birds In individual cages since my colony breeding didn't go so well. I have been looking for ideas that are easy to build and easy to clean. 

Srtiels can you post a pick of your homemade breeding cages?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes please do teach us!! I can purchase what I need since I haven't gotten the materials yet. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...I will have to get pix's and do up some drawings to scan into the computer.

The first thing that needs to be decided is the LENGTH od the cage. Most cage wire is sold in roll that are 2', 3' 4' or 5' lenghts. This way if you start with wire in the right length then this reduces the amount of cutting (and blisters on your hands).

You can either use hardware cloth, which is 1/2" x 1/2" holed wire most commonly found at Home Depot or search online for Cage Building Supplies to find 1/2" x 1" wire which is a thicker guage wire.

You will need wire cutters. You want to look for *Flush Cut* nippers/cutters. This will cut the wire close to the joints so that you do not have stubs of wire that stick out and later have to be sanded down flush with a metal file.

More later...


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hi guys!

This is a photo of one of my DIY cages. Everybody loves it because the wire don't disturb the view of my beautiful birds. You can barely see the cage and just focus on the birds and decoration.

I just need wire and straps. That's it no more and I make two of them for less than $20!

The measure is 5' tall by 5' long by 2' wide. As you see one of my lovies (my niece) want it to be in the photo. *

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j148/DeJesusKennel/JAZMINANDBIRDS.jpg


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks nice!! I definitely want something that is going to be fairly cheap to make! Can't wait to see srtiel's cages!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Blessed's wings- Can you post step by step instructions and exactly what materials you use? Thats amazing how cheap it is and the cage looks wonderful!
I'm definitely a newbie to building, but I wouldn't mind practicing if it costs so little.


----------



## Shadow10 (Apr 3, 2010)

Srtiels isn't hardware cloth always galvanized? What do you do to get the zinc out? 

Any ideas on how to make a seed catcher? One that can be pulled out and cleaned?
I'm trying to make a whole set of cages like budgie breading cabinets but I don't want them made of wood. Right now I'm using the standard 30x18x18. They are pretty cheap like $20 a piece if you buy 4+ the only thing is you cant put them side by side since the nest goes on the sides I want the nest to hang on the front of the cage.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Just bumping this up. I would love to get the instructions from you guys if its possible.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Same here! Can't wait to see what you all have come up with!


----------

